# NEC Art 250.148



## Jim (Jun 12, 2007)

Why wouldn't you bond everything together? All grounding conductors are part of the grounding system.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

To be honest, I didn't do this until I started participating in these forums. I have come to agree with the interpretation that ALL EGCs in a box be spliced together.


Not the only change I have made.


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

Around here not tying the grounds together will get you a red tag, a finger flik on the head, and one of those "maybe I ought to look at your license" looks.

The article says circuit conductors, it doesn't say individual circuits. Also says ANY equipment grounding conductors associated with those circuit conductors, effectively lumping together the conductors in the box, whether they be spliced or terminated, and requires the grounds for those conductors be tied together.

Honestly, I've never seen it done any other way, except by DIYers.


----------

